# R3 size for 5'6" with 30" inseam



## RCMTB

Looking to test ride an R3 next week. What a good starting size for me to try?


----------



## RJP Diver

RCMTB said:


> Looking to test ride an R3 next week. What a good starting size for me to try?


Do you think that the nice folks at the shop where you will do the test ride will not guide you in this respect? Or will you prefer to trust advice from anonymous people on the web who have never met or seen you over the input of someone at the shop?


----------



## RCMTB

RJP Diver said:


> Do you think that the nice folks at the shop where you will do the test ride will not guide you in this respect? Or will you prefer to trust advice from anonymous people on the web who have never met or seen you over the input of someone at the shop?


I hope the shop will know. I am just trying to get some feedback from current Cervelo owner's that are my height.


----------



## kookieCANADA

I am 5'7" with a 29-30 inseam and ride a 54cm Cervelo. My next Cervelo will be a 51cm.

So start at 51cm.


----------



## giro_man

It is a reasonable question to ask. Generally, you may be able to fit 2 sizes. Depending on how aggressive of a riding position you take, one size may be preferable to the other. At 5' 4 1/2" I have a size 48 and a size 51 Cervelo. I have both bikes set up to give me the same position in terms of saddle setback and reach and height of the handlebars. I prefer the smaller size. The size 51 is a good starting point unless you prefer a low height to your handlebars. The smallest size (and the largest size) is often not available to try, at least in my market area.


----------



## RCMTB

Luckily the shop has both a 48 and 51 in stock. I have CAAD10 and love it, but am looking for a century bike. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## jta

No harm in getting feedback from riders that used the product extensively. I'm 5'6" with a 29" inseam. I ride a Cervelo RS 51cm, which is similar to the R3 but with a slightly longer head tube. Pretty sure you will find the 51 to be the best fit for you. I think a 54 will have you a bit stretched out, which is what kookieCAN above seems to be implying. Likewise, a 48 would probably have you cramped up. 

Good luck.


----------



## stunzeed

I have same measurements and have owned 2 r3's both 51 with 100mm stem and short reach drop bars and it fit great. Just beware of major toe overlap on this size


----------



## RCMTB

So I test rode both and the 51 fits me best. Going to pick up a 2013 R3 105 this weekend. The silver is real nice in person. Color reminds me of the Mercedes F1 car team colors. Will probably upgrade the wheels to Zipp 101s and then eventually the cranks in the Spring. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## RJP Diver

RCMTB said:


> So I test rode both today and the 51 fits me best. Going to pick up a 2013 R3 105 this weekend. The silver is real nice in person. Color reminds me of the Mercedes F1 car team colors. Will probably upgrade the wheels to Zipp 101s and then eventually the cranks in the Spring. Will post pictures soon.


"Pics... or it didn't happen."

:thumbsup:

Congrats - ride it in good health!


----------



## RCMTB

Tough sell to the wife lastnight. Need to unload my current road bike first. Delays my purchase, but may go Ultegra instead since I'm unloading my current road bike. If I were single with no kids, I'd have brought home an R5ca lastnight.


----------



## RJP Diver

RCMTB said:


> Tough sell to the wife lastnight. Need to unload my current road bike first. Delays my purchase, but may go Ultegra instead since I'm unloading my current road bike. If I were single with no kids, I'd have brought home an R5ca lastnight.


Rookie mistake - why'd you check with your wife?

:-D


----------



## RCMTB

RJP Diver said:


> Rookie mistake - why'd you check with your wife?
> 
> :-D


I know, I was so tempted to buy it that night, but I would have never heard the end of it.


----------



## HolyBull

I'm 5'7" with a 30 inch inseam and I was fitted to a 48


----------



## RCMTB

I'm gonna have to test ride both again before I buy. The 48 felt a tad cramped though. Maybe I have long arms for my height?


----------



## Fireform

At first glance I'd think you were a 51 on the nose.


----------



## HolyBull

RCMTB said:


> I'm gonna have to test ride both again before I buy. The 48 felt a tad cramped though. Maybe I have long arms for my height?


I was a 51 for the test ride, it changed to a 48 during the fitting. Being a short person i wasn't truly surprised, but I thought a 48 was for folks in the 5'4" range, but it seems to work for me.

The shop i bought from also had Treks and I was fitted for a 50 in a Domane.


----------



## RCMTB

HolyBull said:


> I was a 51 for the test ride, it changed to a 48 during the fitting. Being a short person i wasn't truly surprised, but I thought a 48 was for folks in the 5'4" range, but it seems to work for me.
> 
> The shop i bought from also had Treks and I was fitted for a 50 in a Domane.


I'm a 50 on my CAAD10 and in terms of reach the R3 in 51 felt the same with the 48 a little cramped. Although, maybe I go with the 48 swap out stem\seatpost to stretch it out?


----------



## HolyBull

RCMTB said:


> I'm a 50 on my CAAD10 and in terms of reach the R3 in 51 felt the same with the 48 a little cramped. Although, maybe I go with the 48 swap out stem\seatpost to stretch it out?


Everyone's different.

This is my first carbon road bike coming from steel frames. The geometry and the feel of the Cervelo and Trek were so different for me that I felt that I had no point of reference. 

So what I did was that I relied on the fitting where the fitter took a lot of different measurements and told me that I could be more upright and comfortable on the 51, or i can get a more aggressive posture on the 48.

Maybe i reached a bit, but i figured i have a pretty comfortable posture on my metal bikes, so I went with a different fit for this purchase.


----------



## giro_man

It is possible to have the same fit on 2 different sizes. At 5' 4 1/2", my size 51 Cervelo RS has no spacers under the stem, a minimal headset cover and a 110 mm stem that is -10 degrees. On my size 48 S3, there are 15 mm of spacers above the 15 mm volcano headset cover. The stem is 120 mm in a -6 degree. The reach and height of the handlebars are the same on both bikes and the saddle on both bikes has the same setback and height to the bottom bracket. Each person's fit is individualistic but generally it is possible to fit 2 different sizes of Cervelo. One particular size may require a smaller magnitude of change compared to the other.


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I'm exactly they same size as you and my 2012 R3 is a 51cm frame and fits me perfectly.


----------



## Tripleblack

Cut.Aussie said:


> I'm exactly they same size as you and my 2012 R3 is a 51cm frame and fits me perfectly.


That is such a beautiful colorway...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Across the board all the new color schemes for this year look like ****, with perhaps the s2 being the only slight exception.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I am 5'6" with a 28" inseam and ride a 51cm S2. The wheel base is bit short since I used to ride a 52cm Trek 5200 with a longer wheel base. Took me a little while to adjust to it. But it's all relative as to what's comfortable for you.


----------



## cyclist1021

To OP, what bike did you end up getting?


----------



## RCMTB

I still haven't bought the bike yet. If I go Cervelo, I'll buy the 2013 R3 Ultegra or the 2012 R3 Team which comes with the better fork. Anyone have a preference with one over the other? With the delay in purchase, I'm considering upgrading my Cannondale frame (through Cannondale's frame upgrade program) to a 2013 EVO when framesets are available in April. Going to the bike shop to test ride an EVO and R3 today so we'll see.


----------



## RCMTB

*2013 R3 Ultegra*

Will replace wheels soon. It's a size 48.


----------



## HolyBull

RCMTB said:


> Will replace wheels soon. It's a size 48.


So how did you decide on the 48?


----------



## RCMTB

Initially, I tested a 51 and 48. 51 Felt ok, just a little stretched out at the hood area. I was set on the 51 and would probably have to install a no offset seat post to get me closer to the hoods or a shorter stem. 48 felt a little cramped. Went home to discuss with the wife and purchase got delayed.

When I was ready to buy I still wanted to test ride both again. 51 was in stock, but 48 was gone. So the LBS had a 48 in one of their other stores and shipped it over the next day. They adjusted the seat height and away I went on the test ride. It fit like a glove the way it was setup definitely different than the first 48 I test rode. During the new bike fit, the fitter finely tuned the seat height and lowered the stem about 15mm, checked my leg stroke and that was it. The stem is a 100mm stem. I don't know if comes stock with a 100mm stem, but either way the bike felt great. I have yet to take it out on the road it has only been on the trainer for a few rides. Hope to get a ride in this weekend if it's warm enough.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Most likely a 90mm stem. My 51cm have a 90mm.


----------



## AvantDale

My 54 came with a 90mm. Cervelo goes for the more "recreational" setup. Switched it out for a -17/110mm.

Main reason I don't like stock bikes is that they come with parts that don't work with me. Bars, stem, saddle.


----------

